# Catachan Regiment II Fluff Army: Running with the Devils!



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I'm coming back after almost 20 years away from the game. I ordered a 1500 point full Catachan Army, yes an unopened old one with the cigar smoking LTs, and expect it any day now. I started getting back into the swing of things painting a HQ to try and find a paint scheme other than camo. I've decided on Black base with Blood Red highlights. I feel the Devils deserve something special but will still be keeping to the story line including Straken, Nork, and Harker in every Army I can afford. I'll be updating this as I go and would love feedback on the paint scheme and overall building of the regiment. I've only been on the forum for a couple days but I remember why I loved this game so much so long ago. Check out a practice paint scheme and let me know what you think.

http://postimg.org/image/5w86c136d/
http://postimg.org/image/wss5kclzp/

Only thing I have really worked on is the uniform, his face will not look like Jersey Shore when I dry brush it!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like a good start! And welcome back to the hobby!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As TSOH says nice start, really digging the deep red, are you going to go with a deep red on the base as well?


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*The Army Has Arrived!!!*

Christmas came early today as I received my UNOPENED Catachan Army I found online for $190.

























Everything but the 60 fighters and the sentials are metal!!!!! I love it! Good thing I'm on break for the next 6 weeks


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> As TSOH says nice start, really digging the deep red, are you going to go with a deep red on the base as well?


Not sure about the bases right now, but the more I paint the better ideas I have so you never know. Probably go junglescape though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh those sentinels give me a warm fuzzy feeling! Give this a read through to help post pictures: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5886

Basically you need to wrap images around it which is the button in the post box between the little image of earth with the chain and the speech bubble.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks Jacob! I think I got it now


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh and I happened to pick up a Hellhound, which I believe would be the only true fluffy vehicles Catachan would use, and a Leman Russ, for those times when you just need one (and an excuse to start a DKOK or Steel Legion Regiment but one regiment at a time the wife said)


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*First Models Completed!*

Well a lot of my time this week has been playing with a variety of research of camo schemes, really looking at my father's old pictures from Vietnam, searching online, and trying out different techniques on plastic infantry models. I "completed" both my first lieutenant and Leman Russ. The pictures kind of suc because of the lighting and camera (hopefully I'll get a better one for Christmas) but I really like the way they came out. It is a very subtle green highlight on a black base for the troops and a mosaic of hand painting on the Russ.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on the tank, would love at home in a jungle. Have you considered adding some camo netting to it? The classic LT also looks good, One tip, adding a black wash to those boots will make them look a bit less shiny (unless that is what you were going for).


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Jacob-

I've been reading about making camo netting, we're having an ice storm right now (most of the day) so I didn't get out to the store. Thanks for the tip about the boots, I'm trying to get the shine off them, and they will definitely be straight black on most of the troops. I only put the gold on the LT because he is my favorite model EVER and he will be the platoon leader in my 1000 pt armies. With Straken in the HQ and Harker taking a Devils squad into the battle I wanted another unique model to be the leader of my mass troops.

Hopefully tomorrow I will go check out some materials for netting and appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a bit of golden bling on a mini, hell I've got 50+ minis in a dark gold/bronze! Looking forward to seeing how you fare with the cammo netting.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*Sentinels, Snipers and Camo Netting*

Today I tried to put some work into a variety of things...I should of gotten a better camera first of all. Each of the Sentinels have heads from the Catachan Command Squad, specifically the Commander, One Eye, and the Vox trooper. I think they look great close up and the pictures do not sure ANY of the minis justice. I also made Camo Netting using a gauze pad and some watered down Deathworld Green. It's still pliable an once I figure out how I want to lay it on the Russ and Sentinels I will post some pictures. Here are the works in progress....


























































I just looked at the previews and they are awfully photographed...I'm going to Walmart and buying a new camera instead of using my phone! See you all soon :laugh:


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*Sentinels*

I got my Sentinels based and am still waiting for the foliage to completely dry before I add highlights to the camo netting and moss. I used part of a deer antler to make a "log" I think it looks great without any touch ups. Still waiting on a better camera but this is a progress log not a showcase :grin:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Classic, great to see the old catachans getting some attention. Really looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*New LT*

So instead of losing my favorite mini because he would require me to take a Boltgun for games requiring WYSIWYG I made a conversion, getting rid of his boltgun and giving him a large Catachan knife and Laspistol. I am thinking I can also use the Catachan knife as a Power Sword if needed, and without too much crap from an offical, maybe I'll add a power line just in case.

Before
















After
















I used a Dremel with a 543 Cutting Wheel and 100 High Speed Cutter. It is pretty clean after I sanded it down and shaped it with an Xacto Knife. I might actually buy some "Green Stuff" to fill in the gaps but everything is VERY flush as is.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

The week before Christmas I found the December Painting Deathmatch and I was STOKED!!!! I love painting and modeling and know I need to improve my skills, what better way than to enter the Deathmatch. I decided on a converted WYSIWYG Old School LT, giving him a Devil's Claw and Laspistol, adding a female Grenade Launcher, Plasma Gun and Heavy Bolter Team.

I planned on working while we were at my in-laws for the week but my wife didn't pack my minis only my paints and brushes :cray:I came back, with a couple days left and got to work. Luckily I primed them before I left! I've made a ton of trips to the local GW supplier for paint, washes and even more models (an Ogryn Bone 'Ed and Chimera) because I am already addicted! I really need to get into putting together my troops from their sprues but that isn't as fun, especially since I've added the following since I finished up for the semester:

(All Metal Old School)
6 Mortar Teams (yes 6!)
2 SGTs
Missile Launcher Team
1997 Catachan Squad Box
Chimera
Bone 'Ed
Ordered: Straken, Nork, Harker, Marbo (but the idiot never put in the order before I left:crazy
Aegis Wall with Quad Gun

I think the Regiment is pretty complete other than a few Valkryies and another Chimera. I'm going to try and get the plastic troops assembled so I can have a few practice games before my first local tournament on Sunday (which will suck if I don't get in my special orders) I'm excited to get started playing and I just need to figure out what the best way to transport the Regiment will be. I don't want to spend a ton on a mini case but I might have to. Anyway hopefully I will have pictures up in the Deathmatch tomorrow as I based them tonight but stopped for the evening to watch the Eagles game. A few light touches, more hair pulling on the eyes and I'll be ready to go!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking awesome mate, love the old LT model, and you've done a nice job converting it.

one thing: Mold lines! They're the only thing I can see when I look at those sentinels... It's a shame to detract from a nice paintjob


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

torealis said:


> Looking awesome mate, love the old LT model, and you've done a nice job converting it.
> 
> one thing: Mold lines! They're the only thing I can see when I look at those sentinels... It's a shame to detract from a nice paintjob


Thanks for the heads up! Now that I entered my Squad for the Deathmatch I'm going to take a look at the Sentinels again and clean them up, maybe use some green stuff and really make a smooth, seamless transition from piece to piece. Thanks mate! +1 Rep


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Great log, the tank looks like he should be with the Catachans! THat's a pretty neat conversion by the way!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*Catachan Platoon Command*

I think I need to clean them up but this is my first attempt at a complete squad in almost 20 years so I am "happy" with them. I like the converted LT and am proud of how it came out seamless.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*Rebuffing the Sentinels*

After some great advice I decided to work on the Sentinels again, trying to remove all the mold lines I could find. I'm still working on them and it requires a lot of re-painting but the finished product will be worth it. I think the Hulls came out pretty good....









































Now back to the party :grin:


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice relaxing day where I got to finish up my Snipers:grin:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

It's gonna look like I'm always criticising... but... there are gaps in the basing. Are they consistent with the rest of the army?

My tip would be to glue the sand down before undercoating. that way the undercoat helps stick the sand down and you can paint it first, getting all that drybrushing out of the way.

On the actual plus side, awesome paint job.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*1st Tournament Tomorrow!*

Well I finally assembled (glued) the rest of the 1000 points needed for tomorrows local tournament and I am stoked about getting able to play, although I will probably piss everyone off being "new".  Here is my list and I hope to have fun and cause some headaches!

Company Command Squad, Bodyguard x 2, Flamer x 2 90 
Colonel Straken 95 
Marbo 65 
Platoon Command Squad, Autocannon x 1, Flamer x 1 45 
Harker's Veteran Squad, Heavy Bolter x 1, Snipers x 3 150 
Veteran Squad, Meltaguns x 3, Chimera 155
Infantry Squad, Grenade Launcher x 1, Missle Launcher x 1 70 
Infantry Squad, Grenade Launcher x 1 55 
Infantry Squad, Grenade Launcher x 1 55 
Heavy Weapons Squad, Mortars x 3 60 
Heavy Weapons Squad, Mortars x 3 60 
Aegis Wall, Quad Gun 100 
Total 1000

If anyone has any suggestions please post before 10AM EST (3PM GMT)

Cheers!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*First 1500 point Game Report*

Well today I got my first taste of 40k...and I'm not too sure how it went but I'm pretty sure I got smashed! 6-3 was the final score after 5 turns, I held my objective with 5 remaining guardsmen. I will edit more after I get some food!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

*Army Update*

I thought I would post my current list since it's been a while since I've updated this thing. Hopefully I will have some painting done this month and be able to update it with pictures.

Straken
Harker
Marbo
Nork
3 Chimeras
2 Leman Russ
1 Vendetta/Valkyrie
60 Infantry
3 snipers
3 Female Grenade Launchers
2 Autocannons
1 Missile Launcher
1 Heavy Bolter
6 Mortars
3 Ogryns

Goal: Turn the Catachans into a Mech Machine! I realized I'm not going to win on fluff so I might go Steel Legion Mech and paint the Catachans Orange for Penal Legions...but my heart just might break. And the fact that I bought about 2500 points of CSM still in the boxes is something that took my mind off the goal of being old school Catachan Devils for life!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Well things have been a little crazy, between getting frustrated with cheese ball players, buying way to much stuff and starting to love the Steel Legion more than the Catachans I went bozo and started moving towards a Mech army. Here is what I'm sitting on at the moment:

3 LRBT
3 Vendettas
3 Chimeras
3 Manticores
1 Hellhound
30 Steel Legion Troops
3 Steel Legion Lascannons
3 Steel Legion Heavy Bolters
40 Catachans
3 Sentinels
Straken
Marbo
Harker
Nork
Yarrick
Lots of special weapon teams: Meltas, Plasmas, Snipers, Heavy Flamers

I need to get my ass painting, I wanted a full painted army for a tournament this weekend but I doubt it will happen, oh well! At least I didn't give it up like I was going to a few days ago!


----------

